# L215 Video Driver Worse Than L213



## mraub (Mar 5, 2004)

With L213 I had a symmetrical ~1" black border around the picture area. With L215 the picture is flush to the right, but has a ~2" left border and about 1/2" top and bottom. Before L213 the picture filled the entire screen. I have an RCA DLP rear projector.

Why can't this problem be fixed once and for all?

MIKE


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

I'd like to know the same thing. I have the same TV with the same problems as you. You can, though, with this release, move the image around and center it with the screen position option in the view preferences menu. I managed to get mine more or less centered, but like you, I have more black space around the outside of the screen with 215 than 213. 

Try this, leave your TV tuned to DVI input and cycle the 921 between SD and HD output mode. Notice that the image totally fills the screen for just an instant after coming back to HD from SD mode before it flickers then pops back to HD where the sides are sucked in. 

My TV looks much better in SD through the composite and S-Video inputs, though. Much less washing out of the whites. SD is almost good enough to call acceptable.

Bill


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

I have done some more playing around with my 921 and the various inputs to my TV today. I find that in "safe mode", with the DVI cable plugged in, I have the black border around the picture in all input modes. When I unplug the DVI cable from the 921, the picture then fills the screen in all modes and all resolutions.

I have decided to go back to component input with DVI unplugged from the 921 for normal viewing for the time being, since I am tired of having to view a 46" image when I paid for a 50". 

Mark: Is there any hope that the 921 team will take a look at this issue with the RCA DLP TVs? It seems that mraub and I must be the only ones on this forum with RCA DLP TVs. I have emailed my info to you before about this problem, and never heard back from anyone. I am more than willing to do more diagnostics and help if I can. I hate to do without the better DVI picture quality if I don't have to.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

I am using the dvi output through a Iscan hd+ (because my panasonic rptv does not have dvi) anyhow I notice that with 215 my image is not high enough on the top to fill the whole screen with dvi (its fine with component). It was fine with 213 but now it shrank on the dvi output with 215. I see others are saying that it is overscanning like crazy with 215. I dont know what output they are using.

I have Dvi out with resolution at 1080i 16X9 mode if that helps anyone.

Jon


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Rotryrkt said:


> Mark: Is there any hope that the 921 team will take a look at this issue with the RCA DLP TVs? It seems that mraub and I must be the only ones on this forum with RCA DLP TVs. I have emailed my info to you before about this problem, and never heard back from anyone. I am more than willing to do more diagnostics and help if I can. I hate to do without the better DVI picture quality if I don't have to.


I know they have been, but I don't know of any resolution to the problem.


----------

